# Nook Color 1.4 update



## jonathanmoeller (Apr 19, 2011)

Anyone try the Nook Color 1.4 update yet?

I install it earlier this morning. The list of enhanced features is impressive, but my favorite by far is the ability to read in landscape mode. Unfortunately, all navigation still must be done in portrait mode. Still, since reading now works in landscape, this might solve my long quest for an ereader I can use while running on a treadmill.


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Lots of good info at Club Nook on it. Any cm7 cards still work after update, BUT, in stock, they have disabled the load other apps that came on the new Tablet, so you can expect they will plug that hole in the Tablet as well, with an upgrade.


----------



## jonathanmoeller (Apr 19, 2011)

> they have disabled the load other apps that came on the new Tablet, so you can expect they will plug that hole in the Tablet as well, with an upgrade.


Bummer! I was hoping to load the Kindle app.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

jonathanmoeller said:


> Bummer! I was hoping to load the Kindle app.


Get yourself an N2A (Nook to Android) SD card or make one yourself if you're tech savvier than I am. It's about the only way I use my NC - I almost never run it in regular NC mode. I haven't done the update yet myself, but I'm glad the N2A cards still work after the update.


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Em, thanks for posting about N2A/or SD card. I came back to do it after reading more on the NookBook forum, and found loads of complaints about how the new firmware works and all the cons. N2A/SD seems to be the only option now.


----------

